# HALF FULL or HALF EMPTY ???



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Perception is in the eyes of the beholder. 

Many beholders were VERY mad, sad or downright angry missing Mosquito Madness after the 100 team capped field was full!!!

NOAA Portage has just 31 spots left with over a month to go. NOAA Mosquito is at the half mark with 30 spots left and a month and 1/2 to go.

Little old LaDo is down to the last 20!

Don't miss our events if you planned all season to fish 'em. Capped fields leave good impressions with nontournament anglers AND increase odds of a win... it also makes an otherwise optimistic director cynical when the fields close and the calls start coming!!!!

Register today!!!

NOAA: http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html $6000 to first-no points no championship

LaDO: http://www.dobass.com/bass.html GUARANTEED top TEN Championship payout!!! $1000 to first!!!

Printable registration forms available above.

Nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Checks in the mail!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

still trying to talk nick into fishing it with me nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

lets see half empty or half full? i quess it depends if you are looking at it standing on your head or on your feet lol


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Check is in the mail from us as well .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The proverbial "check is in the mail"  

Thanks guys- you'll be happy they were mailed!!! The crystal ball is showing full fields soon!!!

Lookn' forward to this year- we made it despite the snow right now!~!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

My glass is always completely empty. I don't know where all the beer goes.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> The proverbial "check is in the mail"
> 
> Thanks guys- you'll be happy they were mailed!!! The crystal ball is showing full fields soon!!!
> 
> ...


It said they couldn't be dropped off or else I would have .


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nip, My glass is over 2/3 full. Is this a good thing?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

LAKESLouie's glass is about a 3/4 empty now!

NOAA Portage- 19 spots left
NOAA Mosquito- 13 spots left

As of 3/22/06 mail call.

I remember posting about Mosquito Madness getting full, midweek before the Friday in which I started getting phone calls cuz they missed it!!! PLEASE put things in the mail YESTERDAY if you plan to fish  

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

It looks like Lado will be full before the weekends over .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Did anyone know that express mail of USPS runs on Sunday!??? Past two Sun I have recd' entries, answered the door in my skivveys both times, she's cute!- wish you'd guys give me the $14.41!lolol

As of 3/26/06

LaDue is down to *five * for the year- *2* for the open!

NOAA Portage *16*
NOAA Mosquito *05*

I'm just not going to answer my phone this week!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You mean 2 for the year and 5 for the Open? Unless you didn't update the website it looks like you meant vice-versa. Anyway, check is in the mail this Pm for the Open.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nope..and website is updated daily- 

5 for year
2 for the open

Anyone who solidifies a team by paying the membership fees, has until April1st to postmark an entry for the open on April8- that leaves 2 spots for the open.

Only 3 teams have just paid for the open, add two spots for the year equals... Making for 5 available for the year.

Want me to do your English homework too...  

Nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

OHH So I'm already preregistered for the open? That makes me feel a little better I think. I wasn't aware wanna fight me??


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

calm down jeff...ol rory is a lover not a fighter, but he has been bulking up, just in case...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

lol its always about this time of the year I can tell who has read the rules and who hasnt- bring it on!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just read the rules!! Where is Blackbrook Creek? It's off limits, I've never heard of it before. South end back in the bay on the East shore with all the pine trees mabey?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Now your goona get it!!!  

At least you read the rules... your the first one this week!

Actually this year... maybe a LOT different- talked to the State this week...hmmmm

Nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nip, how close to the dam can we get?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

as close as the smallmouth get


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> nip, how close to the dam can we get?


Good question .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's Akron's website that explains the off limits. We will discuss this during morning registration during the open event as well. You can also get maps that detail the exact locations that Akron has imposed restricitions since 9/11. This includes the middle portions of now infamous blackbrook creek- on South to the creek dam.

http://ci.akron.oh.us/pubutl07.html

The State and Akron have all but finalized a 25 year leasing agreement for recreation of the reservoir. Press releases regarding the agreement will be released by ODNR soon. This will provide jurisdiction to ODNR and Watercraft of the reservoir, which will also allow them to issue citations, unlike the past recent years. This will all be impacting the off-limit regions of LaDue.

All of this, including exact off-limit regions, will be discussed in great detail at the first event.

GOT ONE SPOT LEFT FOR LADO FOR THE YEAR!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Nip . I can't wait for these to start .


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

problem lies in what exactly 500 feet really is...in my judgement I can touch the dam with a cast in 500 feet....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

AHHH, that's why you want a 9ft rod!! It won't fit in the boat!


----------

